# Macbook battery "(Not Charging)"



## leswalden (Mar 28, 2009)

The Macbook battery would not charge so I bought another one but that would not charge either.  I have been told that I may need to fix the bios or install a patch.  do you have any advice please?


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 28, 2009)

I would suggest searching Apple's knowledgebase at www.apple.com/Support/
for "battery not charging" or something like that. I'm actually having a similar problem. 

Bot


----------

